# Silver Press Registration issue



## cre8veindustries (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm using the silver press with 4 arms and 1 platen. I'm having trouble with my screens and platen. Whenever i pull down my screen onto the platen, the right side of my screen touches all the way, but the left side however, lays about 1-2cm off the platen, this causes my inks to bleed out when im trying to print. Is there any easy fix for this? or potentially some clamps i can buy that will hold my screen to the platen?


----------



## BobMotep (Jan 21, 2013)

No lie, a guy from Ryonet told us to tape quarters or washers to the platen side of the screen to level that out. It does in fact work, but I only use that press for simple one color dark ink on light garments.


----------



## cre8veindustries (Mar 21, 2015)

I actually just went ahead and adjusted my head clamps on the press. This allowed me to offset my screen positioning while simultaneously leveling it on the platen. aha! i have solved my problem.


----------

